# Running wire under carpet?



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

How do you guys run wire? The picture shows my amp/DSP install under the driver's seat.I tuck the wire under the carpet right where it connects to the component.It is very tedious and time consuming to get it like this and there isn't much room for slack.Also there are slight clumps in the carpet where the heavier 4awg is all together.

I also have the power distro block under the carpet as well as the inline fuse for DSP.So the downside on that is that it is not easy to service if needed.So would you guys do it the same way I did or keep the wires above the carpet and as neat as possible with zip ties or tubing of some type?Just really curious how others go about it.Thanks!


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I prefer the look you have but an easy way is to run everything above the carpet then build a box with cutouts for the dsp and amp with no bottom.
You can set this box on top of your equipment letting it be seen while the box hides all the wiring.
You could even use plexi as windows and add lighting if you choose. It's a very simple build that looks great cosmetically.
Then if something needs service you just take the box out and all your wiring and adjustments can be made easily.
Should take no more than an hour or 2 to build this a little longer if you want to wrap of paint it.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I prefer the look you have but an easy way is to run everything above the carpet then build a box with cutouts for the dsp and amp with no bottom.
> You can set this box on top of your equipment letting it be seen while the box hides all the wiring.
> You could even use plexi as windows and add lighting if you choose. It's a very simple build that looks great cosmetically.
> Then if something needs service you just take the box out and all your wiring and adjustments can be made easily.
> Should take no more than an hour or 2 to build this a little longer if you want to wrap of paint it.


That's exactly what I was going to do but there is just no room under there.I even bought the gray carpet to cover it.Just can't work in my situation.The seat rails cause width issues.Basically the outer ends of each component are at the seat rails.Luckily I can sneak the wire under the rails and into the carpet.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have spent the last few weekends working on my install. Some of that time was running wiring under carpet. My install looks very much like yours in that I bring the wiring up through the carpet at the point where the DSP is mounted (under rear seat, floor mounted). Here is an image taken earlier today.











I spread my wiring out a bit, essentially just running everything side by side so none of it stacks. This is to keep the carpet lumps to a minimum. However, as "unlucky" as I have been with doing an install on this truck (2008 F150) with all of its quirkiness and a dire lack of space for just about anything, one lucky part is that the transmission/drive train hump that runs down the center of the vehicle also serves as a nice place to run the wire. At the "inside corners" where the humps turns upward, is a great place. The carpet and pad end up just curving around the wire and you really cannot see it, especially when the floor mat goes down on top.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks like you have a good game plan going there arcutek.... I need to do some wiring reruns myself. One run will be down the center going under my center console and cup holder area, with the other 2 on the left and right sides under the floor trim pieces. That way I can isolate speaker wire, rcas, and power wire in 3 distinct areas. Just too hot to do anything right now though, so wait I shall.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

sq2k1 said:


> Looks like you have a good game plan going there arcutek.... I need to do some wiring reruns myself. One run will be down the center going under my center console and cup holder area, with the other 2 on the left and right sides under the floor trim pieces. That way I can isolate speaker wire, rcas, and power wire in 3 distinct areas. Just too hot to do anything right now though, so wait I shall.


I ran power under the truck in a dedicated conduit. Main ground is located at the back wall. Main RCA, digital cable and DSP remote control run along transmission hump. Remote power turn on wire runs along perimeter in factor floor trench running parallel to doors.

It was terribly hot here today too....Schweatty


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hot is an understatement... I usually see birds on the bird feeder during the day....today was the first time I seen phoenixes....


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes,VERY hot here today.Didn't stop me from finishing my install finally.I took frequent breaks to cool off.RF Punch P400x4 under the passenger seat.

I used the center console area to run most of my wire for this system just like you guys.That thick black wire in the picture is the airbag harness.I refuse to mess with airbag crap.I just threw the seat up on the backseat and out of the way.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

My main ground is in this picture under the center console.I got solid readings for impedance and voltage at all components.Zero alternator whine and no hissing just yet.Have not started tuning yet though and all amp gains are turned completely down.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Least you have the luxury of sticking the amps under the seats....that's a no go for me :annoyed:


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

i have never mounted an amp under a seat. i normally build a rack of some sort in the back or mount to a rear seat back. but tucking wires is a must. what you have done and other examples all seem clean.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

sq2k1 said:


> Least you have the luxury of sticking the amps under the seats....that's a no go for me


It is fortunate,there are even dips that create a perfect cavity for them. If someone in the back seat moved their foot too far forward it would go right over the top of the amp.My system is 90% stealth.The only visible things are the tweeters and head unit.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Well that's convenience in your favor


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

sq2k1 said:


> Well that's convenience in your favor


Where are you forced to mount your amps?


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

In my trunk..... amps are too large for under seat mounting


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's how I did it. 

Everything goes though one slit in the carpet. The key is planning every wire routing.









!/4" mdf board with a little black and texture.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

After that Photobucket thing, I'm using Imageshack. Seems to be working good.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

OCD66 said:


> After that Photobucket thing, I'm using Imageshack. Seems to be working good.


That looks dam nice! Great work.....got any DSP tuning tips for me?........


----------

